# betta fry



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

hiya, my bettas have spawned and now the male is looking after the nest, but when the eggs hatch what is the best way to feed them and when do i take the male out. i have read about ways to bring up betta fry and that but i rather hear it from some1 who has had sucess in doing this. s any info will be a great help

cheers


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

generally the best is to breed your own brine shrimp and feed the fry baby brine shrimp. I've also heard of leaving hay in water and letting it decompose. Tiny critters will begin to live in the water and the fry can be fed that as well. Most stores will sell a processed food for babies though that is almost like a powder. One such one is FirstBites by Hikari. I have a friend who does the brine shrimp raising thing and has a lot of success but I personally have used processed foods and it worked well too.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

yes ive heard of using cabbage in a bucket. you could also try eggyolk?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I personally used egg yolk for the first few days and then a mix of baby brine shrimp and powdered flake foods until they are big enoguh for normal foods. Note thoguh that this was for cory fry, not betta fry, but I think the "rukes" will be pretty much the same.


----------



## englandbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

i havent had much like with brine shrimp. they last about a day and die for wat ever reason even tho ive followed the intructions, ill try egg yoke when they hatch


----------

